# dropouts on tarmac sl4



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

Was out riding late one night and had to change a tyre in the dark..had some trouble putting the wheel back which I thought was just the QR on the brake etc but it turns out the little metal lip on the dropout was sitting out and got bent and then broke off a little on the end

I hadn't noticed that it had come away from the carbon previously, now I'm worried if I should look getting this repaired. The axle doesn't sit again the part that bent/broke off but I'm somewhat of a worrier.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dave Try said:


> Was out riding late one night and had to change a tyre in the dark..had some trouble putting the wheel back which I thought was just the QR on the brake etc but it turns out the little metal lip on the dropout was sitting out and got bent and then broke off a little on the end
> 
> I hadn't noticed that it had come away from the carbon previously, now I'm worried if I should look getting this repaired. The axle doesn't sit again the part that bent/broke off but I'm somewhat of a worrier.
> 
> View attachment 299066


I personally wouldn't ride it. Carbon doesn't like point loading and you have dramatically changed the pressure distribution on the drop out by deforming the metal insert and the supporting carbon could further crack and fail completely which would be calamitous.

In your shoes, I would take the bike down to the local Specialized dealer with the rear wheel removed...and ask them for an assessment. Not sure if that would be considered warranty or not. If you clamped the wheel crooked in the dropouts with a high skewer force, you may have caused this issue. Hard to know or to prove....which came first...metal insert dislodged causing your wheel clamp difficulty...or...you clamped the wheel in crooked causing the insert to pop. I have never seen it before. So it will be a judgment call what the bike shop decides speaking with Specialized...maybe could negotiate a crash replacement.

Second option if no warranty and you have to replace the frame on your dime is...to send the frameset off to Calfee for repair. They do good work.
But first, in better light, you need to take a high res. close up of the dropout...remove the derailleur and take a picture on both sides and email them for an assessment. They will tell you if they will take it on and related cost and there will be shipping as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in Australia so calfee isn't an option...there is a reputable carbon repairer close to me whom I've sent an email to this evening. 

Here's a larger picture:

View attachment 299068


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, your link will not work and a better picture would help. Being that the hanger is metal and the drop out is carbon, I would think you would be ok if if was just the tip.

I would think a picture sent to a carbon repair website would find a better answer than here. Asking here is going to get you a lot of opinions but probably very little that would be worth following.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> Yeah, your link will not work and a better picture would help. Being that the hanger is metal and the drop out is carbon, I would think you would be ok if if was just the tip.
> 
> I would think a picture sent to a carbon repair website would find a better answer than here. Asking here is going to get you a lot of opinions but probably very little that would be worth following.


As usual, I disagree with everything you wrote. If you don't believe taking the bike to a Specialized shop for an assessment isn't good advice than you shouldn't be posting.


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for both comments, I'll be visiting my shop when I get a chance. Please don't derail this thread into a dick swinging contest though


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dave Try said:


> Thanks for both comments, I'll be visiting my shop when I get a chance. Please don't derail this thread into a dick swinging contest though


Why both comments...lol. Basically Butcher said if it was 'just the tip' it shouldn't be a problem. That is completely irresponsible and could put you into the pavement if you listened to him. A displaced metal insert can act as a stress riser and fail the carbon drop out is the point. Don't ride it and take it to the dealer and try to work a deal on getting it replaced. They won't repair it.
Good luck.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Asking the dealer would be a great idea to find out if it is covered under warranty. Asking a dealer if it can be fixed would most likely get an answer of 'Yes' but you would end up purchasing a new frame.

Asking a carbon repair shop would get the answer you want, which is, Can it be fixed? Can it be ridden? I may be wrong, but there are not many people here that fixes carbon professionally that post regularly.

So that is why I mentioned that asking here may not get you the best answer, which proves my opinion is pretty much worthless.


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

1Butcher said:


> Asking the dealer would be a great idea to find out if it is covered under warranty. Asking a dealer if it can be fixed would most likely get an answer of 'Yes' but you would end up purchasing a new frame.
> 
> Asking a carbon repair shop would get the answer you want, which is, Can it be fixed? Can it be ridden? I may be wrong, but there are not many people here that fixes carbon professionally that post regularly.
> 
> So that is why I mentioned that asking here may not get you the best answer, which proves my opinion is pretty much worthless.


I took the frame to my local spesh dealer today and they said the damage is mostly cosmetic but recommended I get it repaired. I bought this bike new from a private buyer so there is no warranty unfortunately. That being said, I've put enough money through that store that they aren't going to sell me something I don't need. 

I've dropped it at a very reputable carbon repairer today who are going to replace the washer and patch any carbon that needs fixing.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dave Try said:


> I took the frame to my local spesh dealer today and they said the damage is mostly cosmetic but recommended I get it repaired. I bought this bike new from a private buyer so there is no warranty unfortunately. That being said, I've put enough money through that store* that they aren't going to sell me something I don't need.
> 
> *I've dropped it at a very reputable carbon repairer today who are going to replace the washer and patch any carbon that needs fixing.


In bold, the problem with Butcher's advice is the owner 'always' has the prerogative to walk away from any offer a bike shop makes. So you are absolutely right, nobody is twisting anybody's arm to throw the frame away or purchase a new frame based upon the opinion of any bike shop.

Sounds like you found a good place to have it repaired and good luck moving forward.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, indeed, you got a good shop. Maybe it is because of the American way of thinking is that any advice is grounds for suing, that I thought the safest way not to get sued is that they would recommend a new frame. 

I forgot that you mentioned you are from the land down under.

But it was nice to know it was 'mostly cosmetic' and ok to ride.

Hmmm, I thought I read someone else thought that.


----------



## Dave Try (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a good result, especially given it's a limited edition vinokurov frame and nobody wants to see it go down in flames


----------

